# Drive-by shooting at Fitchburg court



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Wednesday, June 7, 2006 *Drive-by shooting at court*

Two facing charges in Fitchburg attack

*By M. Elizabeth Roman and MaryJo Hill TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*

*FITCHBURG- *Lee Thompson of Fitchburg said he was in the lobby and did not hear the bullets that whizzed past students and employees on the sidewalk outside Fitchburg District Court yesterday. Officers told everybody to stay inside the building, he said.

"You've got to be nuts to drive by a courthouse and start shooting," Mr. Thompson said about the 1 p.m. drive-by.

Police said the apparent targets of the shooting had business at the court, but were taking a lunch break outside. http://adx.telegram.com/apps/adx.dl...nprepaidtuitionprogram.aspx?WT.mc_id=2006U143 

No one was hurt.

State police Lt. Charles McPhail and other troopers arrested Irvin M. Andrews, 23, of 21 Greenwood St., Leominster, and Cardea L. Wells, 22, of 227 Rollstone St., shortly after the incident when they found the vehicle matching witnesses' description parked at Mr. Andrews' home.

The suspects were held at Fitchburg police headquarters and charged with assault with a dangerous weapon, discharging a firearm within 500 feet of a dwelling and intimidating a witness.

Police say the drive-by shooting near the courthouse steps yesterday was a brazen act that reflects the times.

"It's an indication of what lack of respect they have for the judicial system," Chief Edward F. Cronin said at a news conference yesterday.

About the time that many court employees were taking their lunch break, Sgt. Thomas M. Daoust and other police officers at the court saw two men in a blue Acura fire a handgun in the direction of the courthouse.

"One officer wrote the license plate number on his hand," Chief Cronin said. "They took immediate action."

Police would not identify the intended victims.

They uncovered evidence but would not specify what it is.

"We are confident we have the right people," he said.

Lawyer Kathy Karl said she was appearing before a judge in a juvenile case when the judge announced there had been a shooting and the courthouse was in lockdown.

"We finished our case. Everybody was very calm," Ms. Karl said.

Judge Luis G. Perez lightened the mood by saying he knew he was going to work through lunch anyway, putting everyone at ease, she said.

While Ms. Karl said she felt safe with the lockdown in place, she added, "I just felt bad for people who work here."

After hearing on a police scanner that shots were fired at the courthouse, Wanda Alvarado of Fitchburg rushed to the scene to check on her daughter and granddaughter. They walk past the building when they are leaving Academy Middle School on their way to the library, she said.

Chief Cronin said additional police will be on hand tomorrow when the two suspects are arraigned.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They should include the discharging a firearm withing 150 of a public way.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Terrorism charges also some where in there. I don't think a Judge will be so light on him now, then again it is MA


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I don't think a Judge will be so light on him now


Come on this is Fitchburg District Court, land of jury waived trials.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like they'll be getting a stern reprimand before they CWOF the case...


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Perhaps if the Sheriff was not too busy with his water patrols and mounted units and actually deployed deputies to provide a needed security function this would not have happened


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Firefighter,

A great brazen attempt to turn a totally unrelated topic in to the ever present Sheriff bashing. Sheriff's do not provide court room security in Massachusetts, correct? =)


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

PearlOnyx said:


> Firefighter,
> 
> A great brazen attempt to turn a totally unrelated topic in to the ever present Sheriff bashing. Sheriff's do not provide court room security in Massachusetts, correct? =)


That is my point exaclty! They the Middlesex Sheriff is so busy grandstanding with his parades, command vehicles, harbor patrol and other stuff that is not needed, what would happen if he actually took a few of those wasted resourses and came up with a legitimate plan to deploy personel to places they are needed.

The Sheriff's did, in years gone by, provide court room security. This is a function that fits very well with their other functions at the jail / house of corrections, and could be a natural extention of thier services


----------



## digdeeper (Jun 3, 2006)

Fitchburg is definitely Worcester County, and I'm sure they do not have a harbor patrol. Also, I believe Sheriff Glodis got rid of the mounted unit used primarily for parades because it was a "waste of taxpayer's money". They do, however, have a command vehicle, as most Sheriff's Depts do. So I believe, Firefighter39, you will need to do more homework before you start on the Sheriff bashing tip.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Fire,

Yes, in years gone by. I think you would have a hard time now inserting Sheriff's in to a court security position without causing great upset amongst the trial court officers. If the Sheriff's were to do that, they'd be pretty much scabbing the court officers work, and I'm sure that wouldn't make them happy. It'd be one thing if no one wanted to do the work, or it was going unfilled, but there are tons of people dying throughout the state to get that court officers position, and if the money is there to increase staffing, it shouldn't come through Deputy Sheriff's, but an increase in court security staff.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

Do court officers in Mass. carry firearms and are they academy trained?


----------



## SPO123 (Dec 31, 2005)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> Do court officers in Mass. carry firearms and are they academy trained?


No firearms, no academy required. Many have gone to reserve academy on their own prior to getting the job.

The job should be armed, academy training like down south... in fact FLA requires "Deputies" to start in correctional/courthouse jobs before hitting the streets...good training -- here are the sh*tbags you will run into next year when you hit the streets. You get to know them all ahead of time. BUT, this is MASS....:crazy:


----------

